# Combine Pigeon Show



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Over the weekend we had our Combine yearly diploma-giving out and scheduling event and this year we had a 100-bird pigeon show. I entered 3 pigeons and took Second place. For someone with near no show experience I was happy with it.  Here are a few pictures of my Bird I took second with...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful bird, Matt


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Matt! Good looking bird you have there!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Congratulations. Nice looking bird. Why did you enter that bird? Is it just one that you liked? Cause that's what I do when I put a bird in a show.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Congratulations. Nice looking bird. Why did you enter that bird? Is it just one that you liked? Cause that's what I do when I put a bird in a show.


Well it has Character and I like that in a bird. I also knew the Judge really well and He likes a real muscular body and this one is my best young birds so far. He fits the show standard the best and His father is like a 96 point bird and he will probably fill out to be at least a 90 point old bird I hope. But those numbers vary from judge to judge. I spent a lot of time trying to beat Grandpa and I did... But he got 3rd place.  and the bird that won first is out of some of our Dreamboy stock. She had great station, that is where mine lacked he kind of is stocky and doesn't stand tall. But He is still my buddy, when I walk in he is on my shoulder and He is pretty but he will look better when he is the first on through the traps on race day.  I have a feeling he will be my best bird. But I guess we will see.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> Well it has Character and I like that in a bird. I also knew the Judge really well and He likes a real muscular body and this one is my best young birds so far. He fits the show standard the best and His father is like a 96 point bird and he will probably fill out to be at least a 90 point old bird I hope. But those numbers vary from judge to judge. I spent a lot of time trying to beat Grandpa and I did... But he got 3rd place.  and the bird that won first is out of some of our Dreamboy stock. She had great station, that is where mine lacked he kind of is stocky and doesn't stand tall. But He is still my buddy, when I walk in he is on my shoulder and He is pretty but he will look better when he is the first on through the traps on race day.  I have a feeling he will be my best bird. But I guess we will see.



Well, you'll have to keep us update. He's a really pretty bird. It's nice when you a bird can do good in shows AND in races. LOL
A few years ago I entered 4 birds. A cock and hen that were a mated pair and a son and daughter off of them. The cock, son and daughter took 2nd places and the hen took a first place. That was pretty cool. A couple of people tried to buy the cock off of me. He wasn't for sell. And you know where he came from??? I don't. He was a stray that trapped into my loft back in 2000 as a young bird.


----------

